# In the Market



## mr bill (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey there guys! Im new to the maxima stuff so please bare with me. Looking to buy car for the wifes daily driver and something for the weekend road trips. Ive always loved the maximas so that was my 1st choice. Ive been looking at the 04-07's but have a few questions..
1. Are there any real differences in the 06 or 07 that separates it from the 04 and 05's?
2. SE vs SL. Wife definetly wants the daul climate control and leather. she also likes the wood dash but I can add that to either. Is there any other big differences out side suspension? kinda leaning towards SL.
3. Im a audiofile.. Got to have sound. I know bose is great but all in all how decent is the stereo? if you want to change out how does that effect the climate control and all?
4. Anything good or bad I should know going in?

thanks for help. Ive been reading everything I can but these are a few things I havent nailed down yet and being I work 70-80 hrs a week its hard to research alot. Im sure that Ill add more Questions as I go. Hoping to pick something up b4 july 1st. thanks again.


----------

